
Ask HN: Do you use slack bots at work? - horizontech-dev
I used to work at a place where we had Slack but that was around 4 years ago, bots were getting started. Wondering do you or your team use them? If so, what do you use that mainly for?
======
byoung2
We have a bunch of slack bots for common tasks like resetting passwords and
setting up dev environments. I can send a message to the slackbot and spin up
a copy of the app with a specific branch running, for example. We also have
read only bots that notify when builds fail or something is broken

